# Car wash refused to give us change back!



## Troy McClure (26 May 2012)

We got our car washed today while passing the Fonthill Rd in Clondalkin at a guy who had an operation to the side of a used car place. The price on the wall said 8€. We sat in the car and 2 guys washed the car. The main guy was more interested in chatting with people nearby he knew.
I let down the window and gave this main guy a tenner. He said thanks and walked away. I asked him for the change. He said there was too much bird droppings on the car and that he had to use extra detergent and work harder, so he applied a soilage charge. We couldn't believe this scammer. There was some bird droppings on the car, but this was ridiculous! He just said 'Go 'an your getting a baaargain mate! He was a rough looking guy so we just left.
It's not the 2€ its the principal of it. What could be done with someone like this guy?


----------



## STEINER (26 May 2012)

go again in a week or two, get it washed and give him €6.


----------



## smiley (26 May 2012)

Quite simpy they stole from you. Do not stand for this.


----------



## pudds (26 May 2012)

it's a pain all right but not worth getting stressed out over €2 to be honest. 

Best just try to have exact change ready when dealing with people you don't know/trust.


----------



## rustbucket (27 May 2012)

cashier said:


> just don't ever go there again and tell all your friends and acquaintances to avoid the place. That guy sounds like he wouldn't think twice before throwing a punch so not worth the hassle or the stress of it.



+1


----------



## Troy McClure (28 May 2012)

cashier said:


> Just don't ever go there again and tell all your friends and acquaintances to avoid the place. That guy sounds like he wouldn't think twice before throwing a punch so not worth the hassle or the stress of it.


 
That was pretty much the view we took. I was with my wife and young son. I was just wondering what action, if any, I should take. Was just shocked by how blatant this scumbag was.

I have absolutely no doubt that this guy is drawing the dole and whatever else.


----------



## tallpaul (29 May 2012)

Might be no harm to advise Social Welfare and Revenue of his activities. I doubt that taxes are being paid. 

In addition, you could 'enquire' from the local Council if his activities require public liability insurance. 

The pressure of these three organisations will see him gone toot sweet!!


----------



## danial3262 (11 Jun 2012)

Try to have exact change ready when dealing with people with this kind of attitude. And from next time be aware.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Jun 2012)

Dont get your car washed by dodgy operations at the side of used car places?


----------



## MrOutraged (13 Jun 2012)

I agree with tallpaul, maybe throw in NCA as well.
If nothing else it will create hassle for him anyway.


----------



## RonanC (13 Jun 2012)

Ronanstown Garda station is less than a minute away! Walk in and tell them you have been robbed!


----------

